# DIY Brauduino System



## changchuyo (28/5/14)

I have been working in a Single Vessel project using the Matho's Brauduino, I have the first version ready to brew and currently I'm working on the next version, my own braumeister clone also based on Matho's controller. I modified the code to fit a 16x4 LCD and changed the language to spanish, I also have the translated code in spanish for 16x2, 16x4 and 20x4 LCD displays.


I found two cheap 43 liters chinesse pots (around US$ 15 each), and started to do all modifications.




First version



The malt basket

It was made from a dryer drum I found in a junkyard, Stailness Steel!!!!



A view of the heating elements

Standard cooper heating elements 1500Watts each (3000W). Water reachs 67°C in 22 minutes (40 liters).



Heating elements detail



Malt basket



Sight glass



Recirculation pump
I tested a universal washing machine pump (110VAC), working perfectly for 3 hours at 96°C without a single damage.



Control Box (Outdoor plastic IP65 Nema Box)



Controller shield - project board testing



Controller shield - assembled and tested



One of my 2 controllers fully assembled

And here is an advance of the next version:





Cheers from Caracas, Venezuela.


----------



## Judanero (28/5/14)

Looks good mate!

Have you given it a run yet? If so how did it go without sealing the malt pipe against the base of the vessel? Ie- Was there still enough pressure from the pump outlet to recirculate/agitate the grain within the malt pipe?

Cheers


----------



## changchuyo (28/5/14)

Hi Judanero, I tested the kettle and basket using a standard PID and Timer Box I built and the same SSR I'm using with the Brauduino. It works with reverse recirculation (reverse to braumeister, I mean). I succesfully brewed a delicious Red Ale few months ago.


----------



## Judanero (28/5/14)

Ahhhh I see now, looks the goods mate!


----------



## lael (28/5/14)

Very impressive! Your LCD cutout on that box is immaculate!


----------



## changchuyo (28/5/14)

lael said:


> Very impressive! Your LCD cutout on that box is immaculate!


Thanks *Beer God*, I made it very carefully with a Dremel standard cutting disc, then used a fine flat file to remove the barbs.

Cheers


----------



## lael (29/5/14)

changchuyo said:


> Thanks *Beer God*, I made it very carefully with a Dremel standard cutting disc, then used a fine flat file to remove the barbs.
> 
> Cheers


lol- all it means is I've posted a lot. There are many more people with more experience than me


----------



## stakka82 (29/5/14)

Looks great. Amazed people such as yourself have the skill and patience to put things like that together!


----------



## changchuyo (31/5/14)

lael said:


> lol- all it means is I've posted a lot. There are many more people with more experience than me


Hahaha, I did not saw your nick. Cheers!!!




lael said:


> lol- all it means is I've posted a lot. There are many more people with more experience than me


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (31/5/14)

Very impressive mate!!!!

It looks fantastic. It must feel awesome to successfully build something like this.
Seriously jealous over this side of the pond.


----------



## changchuyo (6/6/14)

As I promised, here are the pictures of the new version of my braumeister clone.














I'm still waiting for the recirculation pump...


Cheers


----------



## lael (6/6/14)

They look amazing! Great work!


----------



## Edak (6/6/14)

Nice work! I see that you have a thriving environment for them so they started multiplying.


----------



## Edak (6/6/14)

Wait was that a CNC plotter in your picture? Would like to have the budget for something like that!


----------



## changchuyo (7/6/14)

Edak said:


> Wait was that a CNC plotter in your picture? Would like to have the budget for something like that!


Yes Edak, I built this CNC last year. I collected some used stepping motors and aluminum parts from junk. You don't have to spend a lot of money to build it. The most expensive part that I used was the controller board (around US$45 at amazon.com), the rest, as I told you, was found looking around and getting everything that I thought could be useful. 

I did not spent more than US$ 200,00 building it (including the old PC). "Low cost high function"

Cheers.


----------



## lael (7/6/14)

Wow.... what can you do with it?


----------



## Edak (7/6/14)

Most CNC machines I have seen cost well in excess of 1k even if home built


----------



## Cavemanbrew (8/6/14)

Would you mind posting the dxf files for the front of your control box


----------



## changchuyo (10/6/14)

Cavemanbrew said:


> Would you mind posting the dxf files for the front of your control box


Sure, I will. 

Cheers.


----------



## changchuyo (27/1/15)

Here is the last version completely finished.


----------



## Militz (15/8/15)

changchuyo said:


> Here is the last version completely finished.


Great setup! looks really nice!

Did you give it a go yet? did the pump get the job done?
BTW, what pump is that? wasn't able to read in picture.

Thanks!


----------



## eviltabouleh (22/8/15)

Good stuff. Love the malt pipe


----------



## boybrewer (23/8/15)

Militz said:


> Great setup! looks really nice!
> 
> Did you give it a go yet? did the pump get the job done?
> BTW, what pump is that? wasn't able to read in picture.
> ...


It's a braumeister pump by the looks of it .


----------

